# WPP Acrylics



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Is anyone planning on doing a group buy for Acrylics from Wood Pen Pro?

If not I am willing to start one, but I have only been a member here for a short time.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Paul,
   Have a look at page 8 or 9 of the WPP group buy thread, You'll see a couple pics from when Steve did the last one. 

Both he and I grossly underestimated the demand we would get one these group buys.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Mike

I did see the pictures! wow, but I am willing to do it if no one else is. I have emailed Jimmy to see if it is something that could happen.

Regards

Paul


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 1, 2008)

Doing a group buy will be an excellent initiation to the group. Good luck with it. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> Is anyone planning on doing a group buy for Acrylics from Wood Pen Pro?
> 
> ...


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2008)

I've always thought that having a 15 or 20 blank minimum would make a group buy SO much easier.  That way you wouldn't be beat to death packaging 70, 80 or 100 boxes or envelopes, some only having 5 or 6 blanks inside.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

That would be nice, but I think if someone only wants a small amount they should feel free to do that.

I hope people are interested.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JustInside_
> 
> That would be nice, but I think if someone only wants a small amount they should feel free to do that.
> 
> ...


Hey, knock yourself out!  Taking 90 packages to the post office is an adventure in itself that everyone needs to experience at least once. 

I just mentioned it to give you a heads up because some have done group buys recently and swore never again because of the hassle of dealing with so many little packages.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, it is appreciated.

Regards

Paul


----------



## follow3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Paul,

I did the lastone...it was quite surprising. I will do it again in the future, but not right now.

The best advise I can give you is to get steup to print and pay the flat rate shipping on line, then you can setup a time for all the packages to be picked up right from your house. Go to the USPS web site and it gives you details. It is very simple.

So... if you do a buy, count me in for about 50 blanks.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve

Thanks for the advise, I am already set up for the USPS, so that part won't be so bad.

I am waiting to hear from Jimmy. If he is ok with it I will start right away.

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 1, 2008)

I didn't think he'd give a group rate on sale prices; his blanks are already on sale for 2.5 each...But I'd be happy to be wrong in this case!  

Andrew


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> I didn't think he'd give a group rate on sale prices; his blanks are already on sale for 2.5 each...But I'd be happy to be wrong in this case!
> 
> Andrew


Actually I think you're right. There is a note on the first page of his site that specifies about the discounts and sale items. Double check before you start quoting prices.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 1, 2008)

I did the first group buy for acrylic blanks at WPP.  We totaled 820 Blanks and they were at $1.98 each for the 5" blanks.  I would think $2.50 each for a group buy would be too much.  Maybe Jimmy will come down, maybe he won't.   Just my thoughts.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 2, 2008)

If I could get in for $1.98 before shipping I'd be in for about 50 blanks.

Edited to add: Assuming Steves Rhizeng buy doesn't work out.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 4, 2008)

It looks like this buy will go ahead, I am just waiting to hear back from Jimmy on the price.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 4, 2008)

The Buy is a go. I will start a new thread later tonight.

Cost per blank will be $2.05 each + Paypal Fee, + Shipping

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 4, 2008)

If you would like to take part in this buy please see the following thread.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37985

Cheers

Paul


----------

